# So I asked the DH what he wanted with dinner....



## LEFSElover (Dec 30, 2007)

....and he said, "rice au gratin."
I looked at him like he had two heads and thought, "what the heck is that?"
he looked at me and laughed realizing he'd made a funny.
Thinking about it, I came up with a plan and that's what I'm gonna do.
I talked him through how I'll make it, and this was what I said.
Perhaps it'll even really work.

Rice Au Gratin
Preheat oven to 325°

1 cup white rice
2 cups water
pinch salt
1 t olive oil.
Bring water to a boil, add the oil/salt/rice then cover and cook on low for 10 minutes.
Drain rest of water out of pot and set the uncooked rice aside.
```````````
3/4 c whole milk
1/4 c 1/2+1/2 [coffee cream around this house]
2 T butter
2 T flour
1 T dehydrated onions
salt/pepper to taste
1 c mixed shredded cheese, I'll use Italian 4 cheese mix from WalMart

Melt the butter with the flour in a skillet and add salt and pepper.  When butter is melted and the flour has cooked on low a few minutes, add the onions.  Stirring slowly with a whisk or wooden spoon, add the milk then the cream and continue to stir until you have a nice simmer going with a thickenend sauce, add the cheese and stir to melt and incorporate.
Butter a baking dish, plop in the rice, then pour the sauce over the top.
````````````````
2 slices bread [I'll use sourdough]
1 T butter 
1 T green boxed parm cheese

Put the bread in food processor until fine and add the butter and the cheese while running.  Sprinkle over the top of the rice, bake uncovered 25 minutes on 325° or until the top is nicely browned.

Although I've never done this before, I think it will work.  If it does, the man'll think I am the bomb.
I'll report back, as it may just flop


----------



## Constance (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds great. I'd add a bit of parsley and pimentos to give it some color.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 30, 2007)

Constance said:


> Sounds great. I'd add a bit of parsley and pimentos to give it some color.


oh that's a great idea, I have the parsley in the yard still trying to grow and I have the pimentos in the salad green olives, thanks Constance.......


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been searching for a good cheezy rice dish. Definately let us know!!!        

It sounds great!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 30, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> I've been searching for a good cheezy rice dish. Definately let us know!!!
> 
> It sounds great!


dinner just now over with, the rice au gratin was a huge success.
I told my doll that this would be a wonderful main dish for a vegetarian.
it was sooo good, I'm glad the man thought of such an odd sounding thing.

FYI.........I upped the temp on the oven and added 7 minutes with it kicked up to 425 for the browning stage, just lovely to look at and soooo creamy


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 30, 2007)

Like a savory rice pudding? Sounds like it could be a real winner! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2007)

Look out Food TV...Here she comes!!!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 30, 2007)

That sounds great.  I would think you have to look at the amount of liquid, but heck you how to do that.

I like the idea of adding a bit of pimento.  I would probably add some sliced or diced olives, but then again I would probably add them to corn flakes.

Happy New Year.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2007)

lefse, your recipe soinds great! copied, pasted.

btw, for your hubby, there's a billion recipes for italian rice (arborio) au gratin. i'm sure you know of risottos.
the trick is when to add the stock, and when to add the cheeses.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 31, 2007)

Copy and pasted! Sounds wonderful, right up my alley! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 2, 2008)

LEFSElover,
The recipe sounds great, I do something similar but with sliced potatoes (Gratin Dauphinese). Two suggestions for step II: Add a bit of nutmeg to the roux for flavor and sautee the onions separately to avoid overcooking the butter. 
Thank you for sharing this recipe.


----------

